# Patrick out of state for two days on 'personal business'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*I wonder who he is trying to free now ????*

BOSTON (AP) - Gov. Deval Patrick is in New York City for two days busy with something his staff will only say is "personal business."
The governor was out of the Statehouse on Thursday as the House defeated his proposal to license three casinos in Massachusetts.
Late in the day, his staff released his Friday schedule and it again said that the governor had "no public events" and he was "in New York on personal business."
Aides refused to elaborate, except to say the trip was not because of a medical condition.
Lt. Gov. Tim Murray is serving as acting governor, as he has during numerous out-of-state campaign trips Patrick has made this year on behalf of Democratic presidential contender Barack Obama.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I overheard a State House insider mention as as Coupe Deval was leaving he was uttering in a rather whiny way; "Why is Sal always so mean to me..."
I'm unable to finish the rest of the utterance without violating many levels of politically correct decorum....


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe he won't comeback??


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TopCop24 said:


> Maybe he won't comeback??


We could not be that lucky


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Probably went on a gambling and coca cola drinking binge.


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

maybe hes visiting the former gov. and the two are hitting up the local brothels.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Other than me, how many people think that in second grade, Deval was the kid eating the paste?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> Other than me, how many people think that in second grade, Deval was the kid eating the paste?


By the way he has been handling things I think he was sniffing the paste and it got to him.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Probably went on a gambling and coca cola drinking binge.


He just said he was going to New York...he is actually at Foxwoods singing the same song he sung at the St. Patrick's Day breakfast


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Deval's voice kind of sounds like Kermit the Frog


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe he is client #20.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Other than me, how many people think that in second grade, Deval was the kid eating the paste?


nope. i think he was the kid in the locker room sniffing the underwear.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

:L: KevD
You could be on to something there....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick Promotes Autobiography Proposal In NYC*








Reporting
Jon Keller 
BOSTON (WBZ) ― What was Gov. Deval Patrick doing in New York City last Thursday while his casino bill was going down in flames on Beacon Hill?

Unspecific personal reasons is all we've been told. But WBZ News has learned that Patrick was making the rounds of New York publishing houses peddling a proposal for his autobiography.

According to a publishing executive who saw the proposal, it promises a highly personal account - "like Barack Obama's first book" - of Patrick's childhood growing up poor on Chicago's South Side, his journey to Milton Academy courtesy of a scholarship program that helps underprivileged kids obtain top-shelf secondary educations, and his matriculation at Harvard University.

No deal has been completed yet, but word is the bidding was well into seven figures. There was no immediate comment Thursday afternoon from Patrick's office.

http://wbztv.com/politics/jonkeller/governor.deval.patrick.2.686426.html


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you F*%king kidding me!! What a waste of this guy is a waste of oxygen.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick chased book deal during vote*

*Trip during casino debate vexes some*

By Frank Phillips and Matt Viser

Globe Staff / March 28, 2008

Governor Deval Patrick traveled to New York last week to shop a proposal for an autobiography among New York publishing houses, departing the state to pursue the book contract just hours before the House voted down his high-profile casino legislation on Beacon Hill.
Disclosure of the trip's purpose cleared up a mystery that has lingered since last Thursday, when Patrick aides said he had left Boston on unspecified personal business and repeatedly and firmly declined to discuss any details.
Patrick's book would recount his dramatic rise from the streets of Chicago's South Side to the governor's office. Such a tale would draw comparisons to books written by his friend and political ally, Senator Barack Obama, whose "Dreams From My Father" and "The Audacity of Hope" have been longtime bestsellers.
Patrick's absence last Thursday raised eyebrows at the State House, where union members and a number of the governor's legislative allies on the casino issue remained throughout the day to follow through in their support of the bill.
Within hours after Patrick left Boston, the House, led by Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi, crushed the casino proposal with a 108 to 46 vote. In the heated run-up to the debate and final vote, a number of Democratic legislators sided with Patrick and defied DiMasi's strong lobbying among members to defeat the governor's proposal.
Patrick's aides released a statement last night at 9:15 confirming the reasons behind the trip after it was reported late yesterday by WBZ-TV and immediately pursued by other news outlets, including the Globe. The Globe received independent confirmation of the trip by two people in the publishing industry.
"Governor Patrick visited New York last week to discuss with interested publishers the possibility of publishing a book," said his spokesman, Joe Landofi. "The governor will release the details of any agreement when it is finalized."
Landolfi defended the governor's departure, saying that Patrick worked "tirelessly" in advance of the House vote to win passage.
Patrick's literary agent, Todd Shuster, could not be reached for comment, but the two people in the New York publishing industry confirmed Patrick was shopping a book proposal to multiple firms. One senior editor at a publishing house who had seen the proposal said Shuster was with Patrick last week in New York pitching the book.
Shuster is a founding partner of the Zachary Shuster Harmsworth literary agency, which has offices in New York and Boston. Shuster practiced publishing and entertainment law at the Boston firms of Palmer & Dodge and Ropes & Gray, where Patrick's wife, Diane, is a partner.
Patrick's departure from the State House last week while one of the centerpieces of his economic agenda was on the line was a surprise to many on Beacon Hill.
His aides repeatedly rebuffed questions on Thursday and Friday about the governor's specific whereabouts or why he went to New York.
They would say only that it was not political and had nothing to do with his role as governor and that he deserved some privacy.
They scoffed at suggestions that it was a political misstep to depart Beacon Hill and not see his casino proposal through to the very end.
Last night, news that Patrick was not in the State House because he was looking to sign a book deal triggered strong criticism from Republican lawmakers.
House minority leader Bradley H. Jones of North Reading said he was stunned that the New York trip was about a book proposal.
"I'm trying to pick my jaw off the ground,' Jones said. "A book deal? It could have been handled at a different time, when the Legislature is not dealing with one of his major initiatives.
"This was purely, only for his own personal gain, financial or political," Jones said. "I assumed it was some personal matter; a family member had a medical issue. But this is for his own personal gain."
Senate minority leader Richard R. Tisei of Wakefield said that Patrick's decision to leave Beacon Hill on "the most important day so far in his administration" and to not provide moral support to advocates of his plans was a highly unusual move by a governor.
"For the governor not to be in the building actively providing support to his allies is extraordinary," Tisei said. 'It's clearly more than a case of poor timing.
"Obviously, the governor's personal interest was more important than promoting one of the most important economic initiatives so far in his administration," he said.
Landolfi, Patrick's spokesman, dismissed the criticism.
"To suggest that the governor's absence from the State House in any way impacted the House vote on his casino legislation is baseless," Landolfi said.
"The governor worked tirelessly up to the day of the vote to persuade House members of the merits of the economic development potential of his casino initiative and to further encourage members to debate the legislation in full on the House floor."
One Democratic supporter said Patrick was perfectly within his rights to leave the State House at such a critical time for his casino plans, because it was facing certain defeat and there was nothing more he could do.
"There was nothing he could do to stop" the defeat, said Senator Michael Morrissey, a Quincy Democrat and a casino backer. "He had done all the legwork that he could. . . .
"What are you going to do, just sit there and take it on the chin?" Morrissey asked. "If he's going to get blown away, he might as well hide."
Democratic media consultant Dan Payne said he was not surprised that Patrick would pursue a book contract.
"But the timing was not great because of the vote and because he's only been a governor for a little over a year," he said. "He's raised his profile and made political people aware of who he is, so it's not unusual he would be thinking - or maybe an ambitious agent would be thinking - this is a good time to try a book."
Helen Rees, a top Boston literary agent whose past clients have included Senator John F. Kerry, said it is hard to say what kind of interest there might be in a Patrick book without knowing specifically what the governor wants to write about.
"But offhand," she said, "I would say there's a lot of material there that would warrant great interest. I can't imagine that wouldn't be the case.
"It's an American story, it's a success story and he is a charismatic guy, he has overcome things, so I can't imagine that there wouldn't be interest in that."

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/03/28/patrick_chased_book_deal_during_vote/


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

So, Cadillac Coupe Deval's cornerstone project that could potentially infuse millions and millions of dollars into the state as well as thousands of jobs and define his tenure in the corner office is on the floor and up for debate, yet the Governor isn't even in the state to lobby for his cause??? You would think that he would at least be around for the one issue that he has been hanging his hat on for the past year. Just goes to show you where his prioroties are.............Out for himself!

Seems like the only way we are going to get rid of Deval is if Obama wins the presidency and offers him a spot in his new administration. Not exactly what I would call a "Win-Win" scenario.

"Together We Con"


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Patrick inks $1.35M book deal*

Patrick inks $1.35M book deal
Boston Herald, United States - 56 minutes ago
By Casey Ross Gov. Deval Patrick has inked a $1.35 million deal with a New York publishing house to write his autobiography - a deal he solidified while his casino proposal was going down to defeat in Massachusetts.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*What Should Gov. Patrick Call His Book?*

*WBZ Viewers Offer Suggestions*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― Governor Deval Patrick signed a deal to write his autobiography, but it needs a title. We asked, and you delivered. Read what WBZ viewers offered for suggested titles or *submit one of your own*.

"Governing For Dummies" (Extremely abbreviated and large print version) - Mary Ellen

"Audacity of a Dope" - Glen

"Drapes of Wrath" - Glen

"Wheel of Misfortune" - Glen

"Yes We Cannot" - Glen

"Together, We Didn't" - John

http://wbztv.com/politics/Deval.Patrick.book.2.687056.html


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Since I will never be allowed access to the ass hat, I'm pleading for a trooper from his security contingent to please, please kick this dipshit in his cunt...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OMFG Deuce... :L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Boston Heralds Turn:*

*Top 10 proposed titles for Deval Patrick's autobiography*

*Sunday, March 30, 2008
*

10. No Guts, No CORI 9. Get Shorty 8. Caddy Hack 7. The Flim-Flam Man 6. The Drapes of Wrath 5. If I Did It 4. Paper Moonbat 3. Dial M for Missing 2. Tuesdays with Murray 1. American Idle


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd say his actions here are a clear example of his desire for self-gratification rather than serving the greater good of the people he was elected (sadly) to serve.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

OUR VIEW: Governor needs to close the book on self-interest
SouthCoastToday.com, MA - 18 hours ago
OK, so Deval Patrick says he won't turn his back on Massachusetts like the string of Republican governors before him who went off chasing the promise of higher office or a sweet federal appointment.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick is in a bind with his base*

*Chief of staff posts on left-leaning blog to divert attention from N.Y. excursion*

By Matt Viser

Globe Staff / April 2, 2008

Under fire for traveling to New York for a book deal as his casino legislation was being defeated in the House, Governor Deval Patrick is now moving toward a decidedly different place: back to his base.
Patrick's chief of staff, Doug Rubin, took to the Blue Mass Group's widely read and left-leaning political blog late Monday night in an attempt to put the recent losses and embarrassments behind the administration and to map out the vision ahead.
In the unusual posting, Rubin sought to put the focus on upcoming issues, specifically an economic address and education proposals. But he also appeared to be clearly trying to divert attention from the past few weeks, when the governor's casino legislation was resoundingly defeated by the House while he was out of state on undisclosed personal business.
The governor came under renewed criticism last week when it was reported that he was in New York sealing a $1.35 million book deal, rather than standing with supporters whom he asked to buck House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi over the casino plan.
"With the demands of the 24-hour news cycle, it is even more important to maintain a long-term view, both of how far we have come and where we want to go," Rubin wrote in a 725-word posting.
Reviews were mixed, and as they tend to be online, pointed.
"Nice to see the ambulance was able to make it here, Mr. Rubin," wrote a poster using the name EaBoClipper. "But methinks the patient already lost too much blood."
Rubin posted four days after a much-read posting titled "D'oh Deval!" that called the governor's decision to make the trip a "political embarrassment."
"Some people look at it as a misstep; I get that," Rubin said in an interview yesterday. "But I think I would go back to the entire administration, look at the things we've done. . . . It's unrealistic to think that any administration wouldn't make some mistakes along the way. We freely admit that.
"If you acknowledge that and move on - that's what ultimately will make this governor successful."
Last year, Patrick was in the midst of a similarly difficult time, detracting from his first several months in office by making repeated missteps, including a decision to upgrade his state car to a Cadillac, refurnishing his office, and making a call to a major banking institution on behalf of a controversial subprime lender.
Most attributed the blunders to the inexperienced advisers the governor placed around him, and a shake-up put more seasoned political veterans in place.
Rubin, a veteran political operative who ran Patrick's gubernatorial campaign, came on board as chief of staff. Patrick also appointed Joseph Landolfi, a veteran press aide at the State House, to be a senior media adviser, and David Morales, a senior policy aide to former Senate president Robert E. Travaglini, as the governor's deputy chief of staff.
Rubin declined yesterday to talk about the advice they gave the governor, whether they erred by advising him it was OK to go to New York while the House was voting on one of his signature pieces of legislation or whether Patrick overrode their recommendation.
"Any advice between the governor and I will stay between the governor and I," Rubin said.
Blue Mass Group was started in 2004 and became a strong voice for Patrick during the 2006 governor's race. But the intense, politically active visitors to the site grew disenchanted with Patrick, particularly over the governor's decision to pursue casino licensing.
"I suspect that they may be aware that there's a little bit of a distance growing in the relationship between the people who got him elected and the administration," said Charley Blandy, cofounder of Blue Mass Group, who was encouraged by Rubin's posting. "I feel like the governor has not been as much involved in civic engagement and interacting with John Q. Public up to this point."
So Rubin asked members yesterday to provide advice and "constructive criticism." He sought to put the focus on the economy, including a major speech next week.
Politicians have frequently been using blogs to communicate with constituents. Barack Obama posted a column last month on the Huffington Post blog to reject the comments of his former pastor, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright. All of the presidential candidates have blogs on their campaign sites.
Patrick also e-mailed his supporters just after his casino legislation was voted down by the House, trying to pin the blame on DiMasi and move forward.
"There's a bit of an aspect of going back to the campaign mode, which was so successful for Patrick," said Paul Watanabe, a professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Boston. "He has had a bit of a rocky spell here governing, and perhaps he's trying to recapture some of the magic that he was able to garner by going directly to the people."

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/04/02/patrick_is_in_a_bind_with_his_base/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick's book pitch didn't tell the whole story*

*Obama helped swell crowd at Common event*

By Matt Viser

Globe Staff / April 5, 2008

Governor Deval Patrick said in his book proposal that he was able to "fill the Boston Common recently with ten thousand people," a boast intended to prove to publishers that his message of hope and optimism generates enthusiasm and will translate into sales.
But Patrick left out a key fact about the Oct. 23 Boston Common rally.
It was held to celebrate Patrick's endorsement of Senator Barack Obama, the Democratic presidential candidate, who stood by Patrick's side at the event. Obama has filled sports stadiums around the country and caused onlookers to faint during his speeches, and he was almost certainly the bigger draw on the Common that day.
Critics suggested yesterday that Patrick's assertion was like an opening band saying it filled Madison Square Garden without mentioning that the Rolling Stones later took the stage.
"That's a bit of a hyperbole, I think," said Senate minority leader Richard R. Tisei. "People who went to that event were more interested in hearing Obama than hearing the governor."
In the proposal for the book, to be called "A Reason To Believe: Lessons on Leadership and Life," Patrick tried to demonstrate to publishers that he could be a big draw and sell at least 150,000 hardcover copies.
"I was able to fill the Boston Common recently with 10,000 people eager to hear my dreams for the future," Patrick wrote toward the end of the proposal. "I believe that I can partner with my publisher to develop widely followed book signing events that will generate the sorts of crowds at readings or lines at book signings that translate into a book's ascent to the top of bestseller lists."
Obama's campaign said the October rally drew 9,500 people to the Common. Patrick did get rave reviews for his speech, and his campaign network helped promote and draw people to the event. A 2:23-minute clip posted on Obama's site shows Patrick speaking to a large crowd.
Two spokesmen in Patrick's administration confirmed this week that Patrick was referring to the Obama rally, but they declined to comment. To bolster their case that Patrick generated the crowd, Patrick's aides yesterday distributed a blog post on the website of MSNBC with the headline, "Patrick Endorses Obama, Steals the Show."
"Several thousand people gathered on Boston Common to hear Obama speak, but it was Patrick who seemingly stole the show," wrote Aswini Anburajan, a reporter for NBC and National Journal, in the blog post distributed by Patrick's aides.
"He zealously delivered Obama's message of national reconciliation, while slamming Senator [Hillary] Clinton without once mentioning her by name," the post said. ". . . Patrick took Obama's message of the need for political change in this election and turned it into a referendum on character and values."
Patrick's administration also had the Obama campaign contact the Globe with a comment. "Deval Patrick is governor today because he built a powerful, grass-roots movement for change," said Amy Brundage, Obama campaign spokeswoman. "We were grateful for the essential help he gave in putting together the endorsement event in Boston last fall, at which thousands of the Governor's supporters appeared."
Patrick has delivered speeches at several other events at Boston Common, although none drew as many as 10,000 people. During a speech on Boston Common in the final weeks of the 2006 gubernatorial race, Patrick aides estimated the crowd to be more than 5,000.
Crowd estimates varied widely for his inauguration ceremony, which took place on the steps of the State House with overflowing crowds on Boston Common. Patrick's aides told the Globe there were 13,000 people, even though an official at the state Department of Conservation and Recreation estimated it at a couple of thousand.
The Globe reported details yesterday from a 65-page pitch letter that led to his $1.35 million advance last week from a Random House imprint. When the book is published in 2010, Patrick is planning a "vigorous media campaign," a nationwide book-signing tour, multiple speaking engagements, and efforts to persuade big corporations to buy the book in bulk.
The document describes an unusual business arrangement in which A Better Chance, the charity that lifted Patrick out of the South Side of Chicago and sent him to Milton Academy, will play an integral role in promoting and marketing the book through a ready-made network of national leaders, corporate supporters, and pre-scheduled events.
In return for its help, Patrick is planning to give the charity a portion of his royalties and speaking fees. Patrick and his aides have refused to disclose his arrangements with A Better Chance. Asked by a reporter at an event at the University of Massachusetts-Lowell yesterday if he would discuss the percentage of book proceeds that will be paid to the charity, the governor replied, "No," and walked away.
The State Republican Party pounced yesterday on his assertion that he drew 10,000 to the Boston Common for an event at which Obama was speaking.
"Is this book fiction or nonfiction?" said Barney Keller, spokesman for the Massachusetts Republican Party. "Governor Patrick couldn't get 81 legislators to vote for his casinos. Why does he think that 10,000 people would come to hear him speak? Next thing you know he'll throw out the first pitch at Fenway and claim 30,000 people came to see him do it."

http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/04/05/patricks_book_pitch_didnt_tell_the_whole_story/


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I hope Patrick didn't use the tax payers money for his travel expenses or states motor vehicles to do his personal business like Swift's helicopter rides!!!inch:



kwflatbed said:


> *Patrick Promotes Autobiography Proposal In NYC*
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Growing up in South Chicago? big [email protected]%ken deal. I grow up in the South side of Boston should I write a book about my life... I put myself through college too with no financial aid or scholarships given and I was poor as much as he was but didnt get any help from the government progarms as he did.


It's cuz yer a white boy. Ain't no strife, toil, perseverance or struggle in a cracka's world. Everything's handed to us...




oops, am I not supposed to say that?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More disapprove of Patrick, poll indicates

April 12, 2008

BOSTON

More Bay State residents disapprove of Governor Deval Patrick's job performance than approve, according to a new poll. Forty-nine percent said they disapproved, while 41 percent approved, the SurveyUSA/WBZ-TV poll suggested. The rating was Patrick's lowest, down 15 points among voters ages 35 to 54 and more than that among women and Democrats, according to WBZ. Just 17 percent of respondents said Patrick was doing enough to boost the state economy. Last month's results put job performance ratings within the margin of error. The new survey carries a margin of error of plus or minus 4.3 percent. (State House News Service)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I gotta tell ya...I am so happy we have Governor M. Jodi Rell..she truly does work for the people...even though she's backing McCain...but I'd rather that then you're obnoxiously self-righteous thing you call a Governor!

By the way, I think it's a shame Governor Rell's three-strikes attempt fell through...we need something stricter then what we have now!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rell is good people.


I knew the three-strikes law wouldn’t fall through as our legislature is predominantly democRATS.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I agree Andy...everyone knew it wouldn't pass...but we gotta do something (granted all these bad guys getting out is job security for us). I'm just so sick of dealing with the same repeat offenders day after day. Give me new ones!


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

Its much better in CT! By the way, what happened to the governor just before her? hmmm... oh yeah.

Washingtonpost.com:

*Connecticut Governor Resigns *
Rowland Was Facing Impeachment Move 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A57561-2004Jun21.html


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

He did something that probably everybody on this board did...used a buddy to do work on his summer place...I have no problem with what he did...I thought he was villanized.


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

Agreed... But I don't think he resigned because he had a couple of friends over one weekend to help hang drywall


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

True...but I still think it was nothing


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That whole thing was blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Connecticut has had more than it's fair share of politicians causing problems but it's not as bad as taxachusetts by any stretch of the imagination.


----------

